# Schaltung zu schwergängig, Alternative für 6 jährige?



## mikisoha (26. März 2014)

Hallo
Ich habe meiner kleinsten zum Geburtstag ein Cube Kid 200 Girl geschenkt und sie ist natürlich mega stolz. ABER, die verbaute Schaltung geht ihr zu schwer, sie schafft es nur mit ganz viel Mühe auf ein größeres Ritzel. Verbaut ist ein Shimano Revo Shifter mit Tourney Schaltwerk, vorne einfach, hinten mit 34er Rettungsring.
Die Zugverlegung habe ich mit großem Bogen anstatt engen Kurven optimiert, der Zug geht leicht durch die Hüllen und ich habe gestern auf ein altes Deore Schaltwerk gewechselt. Aber es geht immernoch zu schwer.
Den Shifter habe ich zerlegt um, wie früher, die Feder zusammenzudrücken. Nur ist leider keine Feder mehr drin sondern ein Wellenring, habe den Shifter dann mit viel Fett wieder zusammengebaut.

Welche Komponenten gehen leichter? hat jemand nen Tipp??

Gruß, Michael


----------



## trolliver (26. März 2014)

Hallo Michael,

allgemein gelten die SRAM-Drehgriffschalter als leichtgänger. Dabei darauf achten, daß diese die SRS-Technik einsetzen, z.B. beim MRX Pro Schaltdrehgriff für ca.10 Euro. Das hat auch unserem 5jährigen Philipp zum Durchbruch verholfen, den vorigen ohne SRS konnte er nicht bedienen. War ein Tip von Edelziege (Georg) hier aus dem Forum.

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi67 (26. März 2014)

Hallo Michael
Habe auch bei allen Bikes meiner Tochter auf Sram MRX gewechselt.Funktionierten immer leichter als die orginalen Drehgriffe.
Viele Grüße Tommi67


----------



## trolliver (26. März 2014)

Wobei, wie angedeutet, nur in der Pro-Variante der MRX-Griffe die SRS-Ttechnik verbaut ist. Ich wollte es zunächst nicht glauben, weil sie trocken kaum unterschiedlich schwer drehen, doch eingebaut ist es ein großer Unterschied, der über drehen oder nicht drehen entscheidet. Kosten auch kaum unterschiedlich viel.


----------



## trifi70 (26. März 2014)

Die Pro gibs lt. SRAM Webseite nicht after market, sondern nur OEM? Zumindest ein ebay-Angebot gibt es, allerdings im Paket linker/rechter Drehgriff.


----------



## Wolfobert (26. März 2014)

Hallo, ich hatte meinem Junior auch einen Drehgriff montiert. Weil er damit immer noch gewisse Probleme hatte, habe ich mir an der Bandsäge aus einer Kunststoffplatte (ca. 10 mm dick, Sperrholz oder ähnlich ginge auch) einen Hebel gesägt - schwer zu beschreiben, quasi innen den Durchmesser der Drehgriffes, aussen ca 7mm Wandung, und daran noch einen länglichen Hebel zum mit der Hand packen und schalten. Dann noch einen Schlitz reingesägt, Querbohrung rein, auf den Drehgriff montiert und den Schlitz mit einer Schraube mit Mutter zusammengezogen - hat wunderbar und über Jahre funktioniert.


----------



## trolliver (26. März 2014)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Die Pro gibs lt. SRAM Webseite nicht after market, sondern nur OEM? Zumindest ein ebay-Angebot gibt es, allerdings im Paket linker/rechter Drehgriff.


Ja, den linken mußte ich auch im Set dazu kaufen, war auch über die Bucht. Wenn es die gar nicht mehr geben sollte, dann eben irgend einen anderen von SRAM mit SRS. Ich habe den MRX PRO nur genannt, weil ich den selbst habe. ;-))


----------



## trifi70 (26. März 2014)

Jaja  Hab nen Sram Attack erstanden, der hat auch SRS, dazu nen XTR invers. Wenn das nicht funzt, weiß ich auch nicht  Könnte das Geraffel mal an den Funtrailer werfen. Den fährt sie ja schon und bekommt den orischinal Revo nicht bedient. Wenn ich ma Zeit locker machen kann () probier ich das Mal. Das Moskito wo der Attack dran soll passt eh erst nächstes Jahr...


----------



## tripletschiee (27. März 2014)

Wolfobert schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hatte meinem Junior auch einen Drehgriff montiert. Weil er damit immer noch gewisse Probleme hatte, habe ich mir an der Bandsäge aus einer Kunststoffplatte (ca. 10 mm dick, Sperrholz oder ähnlich ginge auch) einen Hebel gesägt - schwer zu beschreiben, quasi innen den Durchmesser der Drehgriffes, aussen ca 7mm Wandung, und daran noch einen länglichen Hebel zum mit der Hand packen und schalten. Dann noch einen Schlitz reingesägt, Querbohrung rein, auf den Drehgriff montiert und den Schlitz mit einer Schraube mit Mutter zusammengezogen - hat wunderbar und über Jahre funktioniert.


Foto??


----------



## fazanatas (27. März 2014)

Ich habe an unserem Cube den hier  verbaut und funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## mikisoha (27. März 2014)

Hallo
Suuuuper, vielen Dank für die Tipps, wird heute noch bestellt.
Passt das Shimano Schaltwerk dann noch wenn ich den SRAM Shifter habe?
Danke und Gruß, Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfobert (27. März 2014)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> Foto??


Ist schon ein paar Jahre her. 
Stell Dir eine übergroße, flachgedrückte Kaulquappe vor, mit einem Loch in der Mitte, das genau über den Drehschaltgriff passt. Den Schwanz nimmt man in die Faust und dreht mittels der Hebelwirkung den Drehgriff, hoffe ist jetzt verständlich


----------



## trifi70 (27. März 2014)

mikisoha schrieb:


> Hallo
> Suuuuper, vielen Dank für die Tipps, wird heute noch bestellt.
> Passt das Shimano Schaltwerk dann noch wenn ich den SRAM Shifter habe?
> Danke und Gruß, Michael


Ja, alles mit MRX ist Shimano kompatibel. Attack ebenso.


----------



## endorphini (30. März 2014)

und wenns mit dem SRAM / Shimano Mix immer noch zu schwer geht:
Ich bevorzuge SRAM mit ESP wegen dem größeren Zug-Hub je Gang. Das halbiert die Reibungskräfte am Hebel. Ist dann eben nicht mehr kompatibel mit den Shimano Schaltwerken.
Das ganze noch mit glatten Zügen wie am Isla und unsere 5Jährige hatte von Anfang an Null Probleme den X4 Schaltern.

Tschö,
Jörg


----------



## trifi70 (30. März 2014)

Das mit der halbierten Reibung bei doppeltem Seilweg leuchtet mir nicht ein. Magst Du das ev. mal plausibilisieren?


----------



## mikisoha (3. April 2014)

Hallo
Wäre ein Shimano invers Schaltwerk eine Alternative? immerhin ziehen die ja mit Federkraft aufs größere Ritzel, in die andere Richtung, also runter sollte es doch eh leichter gehen.

Gruß, Michael


----------



## trifi70 (3. April 2014)

Die Idee hatte ich auch, habe seit längerer Zeit ein XTR hier liegen und werde das mit einem Sram Attack Grip (SRS) montieren. Hoffe, das passt für eine 5-6jährige. Es gibt Leute die das schon gemacht haben und zufrieden sind, man findet hier im Forum aber auch die gegenteilige Meinung. Also wie so oft: ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

